
Thoughts on Vim Bindings - ingve
https://blog.jonstodle.com/thoughts-on-vim-bindings/
======
jpxw
Generally agree with this article. Vim bindings for non-Vim editors is a nice
idea, but I find that they're not ever _quite_ complete. This leads to some
kind of uncanny valley feeling when editing. Now I've gotten used to how to
open/find files in Vim (:e and :find), and taken the time to understand how
buffers work, I think I would also miss these outside of Vim.

